# What do you think of this much line breeding?



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a Vom Haus Ming breeding. First of all, I really like Vom Haus Ming dogs as my boy Ruger is a Haus Ming grandson. All though I am not sure if it is practical to do so at this time, I would really like a pup from Haus Ming in the future. However, In looking at this particular breeding, I have to wonder; how much line breeding is too much? What are the benifits and potential pit falls from this type of breeding?

pedigree-4_litter

Thanks for your insights...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a half brother to half sister breeding. That would make me a little uncomfortable personally. That's locking in a lot of genes for a potential problem. 

That's just my personal comfort zone


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So the dog is 2-2 on Inox v. Haus Ming and 3-3-4 on Nick v. Heiligenbosch? 

I know you're not technically supposed to put the 3-3 on Nick because he's Inox's sire, but he also shows up a 3rd time in the 4th gen. 


I don't know enough about linebreeding to make a statement about it, I'm just trying to break down what the line breeding is here.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Its not just Nick. Look at the breeding on Eika. She is 2-2 on Mink her self. Thats alot of the same dogs on top and bottom. Help me understand this breeding philosophy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ma Ming has done a lot of VERY close linebreedings over the years and done so rather successfully. I own a daughter of Citty Haus Ming who is a full sister to Inox's dam. Saying the litter is 2-2 on Inox and 3-3,4 on Nick is correct. You would not mention Nick if he was only found behind Inox. 

I, personally, would be cautious about linebreeding heavily on Nick due to back issues. I know other breeders who have done this a lot and rather successfully, but for me it would be a risk.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a friend who got a dog for top schutzhund competition that was heavily linebred on Mink (5,5,4 - 4,5 -- through Citty v Haus Ming on the top). Great working dog, super temperament, excellent drives and trainability. 

Sadly, this dog has had major health problems and was retired from work at age 6 -- one bad hip, bad back (had surgery for it), bad skin problems, pannus, and recently had to have a non-cancerous tumor removed from his spleen.

That's the sort of things I start to worry about when I see that much linebreeding on any one dog.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

Ma Ming is certainly considered "Top Dog" in the breeding world. Of course he is looking for the toughest, hardest dog around and is equipped to filter these litters for the "best of the best". 
I own the dam of robk's Ruger, whose sire is Kobalt vom haus Ming and she is about as tough a cookie as I want to handle.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Too extreme for my taste personally, but some nice dogs have come from Ma Ming. Probably my main concern is when you get that far in a corner, you are limited who you can breed to this type of dog.JMO


----------

